# Expandable Broadheads for Hogs?



## Old Crusty (Oct 30, 2013)

I've shot two hogs that were about 150-200lbs with my crossbow and Rage expandables. Never recovered either of them, after seemingly perfect shots on both. Neither shot was a passthru. I've shot multiple deer with this setup and had a clean pass thru with all of them. Do I need to use a smaller fixed blade for hogs? I'd appreciate any advice!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 30, 2013)

Nope....tuck it low and tight to the shoulder and it's game over with fixed or mechanical. I would say shot placement was the issue if you didn't find either pig.


----------



## jesnic (Oct 30, 2013)

Hogs are like Sherman tanks. Most arrows or bolts do not pass through unless hit in a place where there is no bone. My buddy shot one two weeks ago. He hit it in the eye, facing toward him, at 20 yards with a 7mm rem mag. The bullet did not exit. Although the hog did drop and his legs kept running while on his side. It was a huge boar that we weighed at 349.9 lbs. We killed two this past weekend. One 144lbs and one 128 lbs. Both shot with arrows from 70 lb bows. Neither arrow passed through. One only penetrated about 4 inches. Both hogs were found within 30 yards. One bled a lot, the other hardly at all. both good hits. Heart shots, right behind the front leg and as low as you an hit.


----------



## weekender (Oct 30, 2013)

I would not use them for large boar hogs. Sows are no problem for most any BH. Big boars with shields of 2" or more are whole new ball game.


----------



## bronco611 (Oct 31, 2013)

A quartering away shot entering from behind the ribs and shield and centered or low will take out the largest boar or sow with no problem. There is no way they will survive a hit like that even if they have a 2 in shield and 1 in thick hide.


----------



## jesnic (Oct 31, 2013)

Bronco, that is so true. The problem is getting a pig to stop long enough for that shot to be offered. Most pigs never stop moving. Even if it is staying put in a certain area, it constantly is moving, wiggling around and turning.


----------



## paulkeen (Oct 31, 2013)

havent had any promblems with expandables yet on hogs 





30yd on the ground arrow was almost a clean pass through 70lb bow.  that pic was the entrance shield,shoulder blade,chest cavity, shoulder blade, and out the shield oppsite side...




that was perfect heart shot




and that one dropped in her tracks...
i like a lower shot on a hog,  my opinion they seem to bleed better if you put your shot at the point on the back side of the shoulder.. rage makes a good broadhead just keep at it and good luck...


----------



## Pro Hunter 1971 (Nov 9, 2013)

Expandables  Have a HUGE failure rate on nearly any size hogs. Almost any fixed blade broadhead will zip right thru even the largest boar with a low in the shoulder heart-shot. In the real world, that behind the rib, quartering away shot means the hog will be shot in the back hams. The best shot is low in the shoulder when the animal is broadside.


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 23, 2013)

Pro Hunter 1971 said:


> Expandables  Have a HUGE failure rate on nearly any size hogs. Almost any fixed blade broadhead will zip right thru even the largest boar with a low in the shoulder heart-shot. In the real world, that behind the rib, quartering away shot means the hog will be shot in the back hams. The best shot is low in the shoulder when the animal is broadside.



Wrong........SHOOTERS have a huge failure rate, not the head. Take a look at Tim Knight's Bipolar broadhead on his facebook page. 30+ hogs killed this year alone without any loss, and mostly pass through shots. Hogs of all sizes. Shot placement....that is the key.


----------



## paulkeen (Nov 23, 2013)

alligood729 said:


> Wrong........SHOOTERS have a huge failure rate, not the head. Take a look at Tim Knight's Bipolar broadhead on his facebook page. 30+ hogs killed this year alone without any loss, and mostly pass through shots. Hogs of all sizes. Shot placement....that is the key.



Agreed x2


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 24, 2013)

lungbuster123 said:


> Nope....tuck it low and tight to the shoulder and it's game over with fixed or mechanical. I would say shot placement was the issue if you didn't find either pig.



this^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Flatwoods_Hunter (Nov 29, 2013)

I shot a 125lb sow this year with my compound and a rage two blade broad head. The hit was right behind the shoulder quartering away.  The hog dropped and I've never seen so much blood come out of a hog, more than any rifle kill.


----------



## dotties cutter (Nov 30, 2013)

You probably ketchin the shield on the hogs shoulder and just makin him sore.


----------



## Pro Hunter 1971 (Dec 4, 2013)

alligood729 said:


> Wrong........SHOOTERS have a huge failure rate, not the head. Take a look at Tim Knight's Bipolar broadhead on his facebook page. 30+ hogs killed this year alone without any loss, and mostly pass through shots. Hogs of all sizes. Shot placement....that is the key.



We KILL over 600 hogs per year for the last 8 years.


Expandable Broadheads in REAL LIFE situations =95% FAILURE RATE.

The average Hunter is NOT Tim Knight!

He is trying to sell broadheads. A Muzzy Fixed or even a Thunderhead for half the money and you will be 100 times ahead on a REAL Boar.

Thats just the facts.


----------



## paulkeen (Dec 4, 2013)

shot placement is key


----------

